# pier rates



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

what are the pier rates for fishing at the following piers?
MB state park(not including entrance fee)
Spring maid
second avenue
apache(8.50 i think plus parking?)


----------



## Southern Man (Oct 28, 2007)

This page was last modified Wednesday, April 01, 2009 11:14:02 AM so you need to check the individual links for the newest updates. 

http://www.funbeaches.com/piers.html


----------



## Salt in My Veins (Apr 22, 2009)

When you compare rates, be sure to pay attention to the rod fees if you want to fish multiple rods. Some piers like Cherry Grove charge per rod ($6) and Apache allows two rods for the daily fee, but then they charge to park ($2). I am not sure about the others this year because I haven't completed my rounds yet. Really, I guess they will come within a buck or two if you consider all in costs ($7-$10.50 for one rod, $10.50-$13 for two).


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

this is what i have found so far,

cherry grove and surfside charge by rods(ill probably never go to either one)

apache lets 2 rod(8.50 plus parking, i think?)

MB state park(2 rods) its been too long dont remmber the price

second avenue( just found out, eight dollars, 2 rods)

springmaid- unknown i know they allow 2 rods


----------



## Southern Man (Oct 28, 2007)

I want to think 2nd Ave gives a local discount. 
I know Pier 14 does, some refer to it as 14th Ave Pier.
I just called 2nd Ave. its $5.00 with local ID.


----------



## Southern Man (Oct 28, 2007)

I just called Surfside its $9.00 up to, two rods.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Southern Man said:


> I want to think 2nd Ave gives a local discount.
> I know Pier 14 does, some refer to it as 14th Ave Pier.
> I just called 2nd Ave. its $5.00 with local ID.


What's local defined as?


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

Southern Man said:


> I just called Surfside its $9.00 up to, two rods.


nice to see they no longer charge by rod.


----------



## Southern Man (Oct 28, 2007)

SmoothLures said:


> What's local defined as?


I asked him about Conway and he said yes. 
Surfside offers a local discount but only to residents of Surfside.


----------



## Southern Man (Oct 28, 2007)

I also asked him about smoking on the Surfside Pier. He told me smoking was not allowed in the tackle shop or Restaurant, but (get this) *We* allow smoking on the pier. The last I read the smoking ban in Surfside extends off shore 1 mile. So yes they allow it, but if someone complains and calls the police and has a witness, I would say you were busted. Not worth the risk to me, I will go somewhere where I can enjoy myself. 
Also: Due to the existing licenses, NO alcohol is allowed to be brought onto the pier, but can be purchased at Pier Outfitters. 

I don't think you will see me at the Surfside Pier


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

Can you bring alcohol onto any pier? My buddy and I went to surfside pier to drink an (overpriced) beer and look at the water. The sign says residents of surfside don't have to pay the $1 to walk on the pier. My buddies ID says Surfside (lives in surfside beach club) and the lady told him he still has to pay $1 since he doesn't live "east of 17". They lost a hefty profit on the 4 beers we would have bought...


----------



## smoldrn (Sep 10, 2006)

Southern Man said:


> I also asked him about smoking on the Surfside Pier. He told me smoking was not allowed in the tackle shop or Restaurant, but (get this) *We* allow smoking on the pier. The last I read the smoking ban in Surfside extends off shore 1 mile. So yes they allow it, but if someone complains and calls the police and has a witness, I would say you were busted. Not worth the risk to me, I will go somewhere where I can enjoy myself.
> Also: Due to the existing licenses, NO alcohol is allowed to be brought onto the pier, but can be purchased at Pier Outfitters.
> 
> I don't think you will see me at the Surfside Pier


Not too sure of that "1-mile off shore" rule, since I was told that from the water to the high tide mark belongs to the State, Surfside has no jurisdiction there. I'll smoke on the beach.....screw em.


----------

